# Conversations in the Abyss (Sequel to The Cult of Me)



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Conversations in the Abyss is a supernatural/metaphysical thriller sequel to The Cult of Me.



Stealing Lazarus's miracle gifted him immortality. Combined with his natural ability of invading and controlling people's minds this made him one of the most dangerous people on Earth.

But the miracle came with a price. His punishment was to be imprisoned within the walls of an ancient monastery and tormented by an invisible fire that burned his body perpetually. To escape the pain he retreated deep into his own mind.

There he discovers the truth of the universe and that only he can stop the coming Apocalypse.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann 
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Join me for the Conversations in the Abyss blog tour. It starts tomorrow and continues throughout March:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/conversations-in-abyss-blog-tour-starts.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Scott Marlowe interviews me on his blog for day 7 of the tour:

http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Author-Interview-Michael-Brooks.aspx

Thanks Scott!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Kristen Stone is the lovely lady that helped edit and proof read 'Conversations in the Abyss'. As part of the blog tour she's written an article explaining what she does. Many authors send their work out without being checked, I think it is essential.

http://bluehourpublishing.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/conversations-in-abyss.html

Thanks Kristen and I'll hopefully have a new book for you to go through soon


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Today we visit Will MacMillan Jones' blog where he has published a guest post about spreading the word for a new book:

http://willmacmillanjones.wordpress.com/2013/03/22/me-im-just-a-lawnmower/

Thanks Will!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There's only a couple of days left to enter a chance to win a signed copy of 'Conversations in the Abyss' on the Kindle Users Forum. Click the link below to enter:

http://www.kuforum.co.uk/kindleusersforum/thread-12913.html

Good luck!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

To celebrate Conversations in the Abyss leaving select this week I am offering it for free download for May 5th to May 8th. This will be the only time that this book will be offered in a free promotion, so make sure to grab it while you have the chance.

_Conversations in the Abyss is the second book in 'The Third Path' trilogy.

Stealing Lazarus's miracle gifted him immortality. Combined with his natural ability of invading and controlling people's minds this made him one of the most dangerous people on Earth.

But the miracle came with a price. His punishment was to be imprisoned within the walls of an ancient monastery and tormented by an invisible fire that burned his body perpetually. To escape the pain he retreated deep into his own mind.

There he discovers the truth of the universe and that only he can stop the coming Apocalypse._

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Conversations-Abyss-Third-Path-ebook/dp/B00BCP08JU/

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Conversations-Abyss-Third-Path-ebook/dp/B00BCP08JU/


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Here are some of the latest reviews for 'Conversations in the Abyss' from Goodreads:

5 Stars:

"I found this a quick read possibly due to the conversational style but was left with probably what the best endorsement I can give, I couldn't wait to finish it to pass it on to a friend. It is one of those books that you want to share so that you can discuss it with them after they have read it. A book has to really draw me in before I would recommend it to a friend, this one did."

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/616446476

4 Stars:

"Conversations in the Abyss is the follow up to the novel The Cult of Me, and is an enjoyable read."

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/602678168

4 Stars:

"The strongest parts of the story are the many interspersed conversations between the Deathless Man (who first appeared in The Cult of Me), buried inside a monastery wall for his crimes, and two angels who may not necessarily represent all that is good and right in the universe. Through these conversations we get Brookes' take on Heaven and Hell, the struggle between Lucifer and the Arch-angel Michael, and the role that humanity plays in all this. These scenes are part philosophy, part religion, and always thought-provoking, and they lay out the history that has brought the unsuspecting the world to the precipice."

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/585162164


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

SUMMER BOOK PRICE BLITZ

I'm pleased to announce that for the rest of this week all of my novels will be available for download from Amazon for only 77p (99c)!

Conversations in the Abyss

Stealing Lazarus's miracle gifted him immortality. Combined with his natural ability of invading and controlling people's minds this made him one of the most dangerous people on Earth.

But the miracle came with a price. His punishment was to be imprisoned within the walls of an ancient monastery and tormented by an invisible fire that burned his body perpetually. To escape the pain he retreated deep into his own mind.

There he discovers the truth of the universe and that only he can stop the coming Apocalypse.

"I loved the way this was written and I thoroughly enjoyed the imagery and theories put forward about why and how the world exists. This isn't a very long book and I read it in a day but had to take breaks to reflect on parts of it."

Conversations in the Abyss


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

This weekend is your last opportunity to buy Conversations in the Abyss for only 99c (77p). The price will be returning to it's usual $2.99 tomorrow.

_"This is the first thing I have read by this author and I was very impressed. I have always enjoyed the angel and demon theme and he brought it out in a way I have never heard or read before. He has formed a truly new and individual approach to religion, dimensions, and reality itself.

It is well written, well edited, and in all a very excellent book that kept my attention the entire time."_

UK: http://amzn.to/14LI1xM
US: http://amzn.to/12BlpS8


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

As part of the Mega-Dark Book Blog Tour I've written a guest post entitled 'Conversations in a PAradise Lost' which has been posted on Jen Cudmore's blog:

http://www.jencudmore.com/?p=574

Thanks Jen!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've written a guest post titled 'Reality is in the Eye of the Beholder' that has been posted on the Abigail Phelps website, you can read the post here:

http://www.abbyphelps.com/2/post/2013/11/reality-is-in-the-eye-of-the-beholder.html

Thanks Bethany!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've posted a round up of my favourite reviews for 'Conversations in the Abyss':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/conversations-in-abyss-review-roundup.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Conversations in the Abyss has received a great new review over on Good reads:

"We have a mighty conspiracy theory and an even mightier twist at the end. I did not expect that."

https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/818359249?book_show_action=false&page=1


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Conversations in the Abyss has made the long list for SpaSpa Book Awards 2013:

http://www.indie-book-bargains.co.uk/awards/longList.php#horror

There's some other great horror reads in that list too!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm pleased to announce that Conversations in the Abyss is now available to read on Scribd:

http://www.scribd.com/book/230514259/Conversations-in-the-Abyss-The-Third-Path

The second book in 'The Third Path' trilogy.

Stealing Lazarus's miracle gifted him immortality. Combined with his natural ability of invading and controlling people's minds this made him one of the most dangerous people on Earth.

But the miracle came with a price. His punishment was to be imprisoned within the walls of an ancient monastery and tormented by an invisible fire that burned his body perpetually. To escape the pain he retreated deep into his own mind.

There he discovers the truth of the universe and that only he can stop the coming Apocalypse.

Conversations in the Abyss is available from these online stores:

Buy now from Amazon (US): http://amzn.to/1kCdZsW
Buy now from Amazon (UK): http://amzn.to/1kdZR6v
Buy now from Barnes & Noble (Nook): http://bit.ly/1kdZWqL
Buy now from iTunes (US): https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id647298331
Buy now from iTunes (UK): https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id647298331
Buy now from Kobo: http://bit.ly/Radeuc
Read now on Scribd: http://bit.ly/1mpvJlA


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Following hot on the heels of the first book the second book in The Third Path trilogy, 'Conversations in the Abyss' is now available from Page Foundry:

http://www.inktera.com/store/title/6f887e4f-af44-4cdd-9a98-281dbec4b608

The second book in 'The Third Path' trilogy.

Stealing Lazarus's miracle gifted him immortality. Combined with his natural ability of invading and controlling people's minds this made him one of the most dangerous people on Earth.

But the miracle came with a price. His punishment was to be imprisoned within the walls of an ancient monastery and tormented by an invisible fire that burned his body perpetually. To escape the pain he retreated deep into his own mind.

There he discovers the truth of the universe and that only he can stop the coming Apocalypse.

Conversations in the Abyss is available from these online stores:

Buy now from Amazon (US): http://amzn.to/1kCdZsW
Buy now from Amazon (UK): http://amzn.to/1kdZR6v
Buy now from Barnes & Noble (Nook): http://bit.ly/1kdZWqL
Buy now from iTunes (US): https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id647298331
Buy now from iTunes (UK): https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id647298331
Buy now from Kobo: http://bit.ly/Radeuc
Buy now from Page Foundry: http://bit.ly/1qKOs1l
Read now on Scribd: http://bit.ly/1mpvJlA

Follow on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Third-Path-Trilogy/135021196680047


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Following on from the success of The Cult of Me's half price sale the next book in the trilogy is now on sale at half price for the rest of September. So grab your copy now!

The second book in 'The Third Path' trilogy.

Stealing Lazarus's miracle gifted him immortality. Combined with his natural ability of invading and controlling people's minds this made him one of the most dangerous people on Earth.

But the miracle came with a price. His punishment was to be imprisoned within the walls of an ancient monastery and tormented by an invisible fire that burned his body perpetually. To escape the pain he retreated deep into his own mind.

There he discovers the truth of the universe and that only he can stop the coming Apocalypse.

Conversations in the Abyss is available from these online stores:

Buy now from Amazon (US): http://amzn.to/1ry7evK
Buy now from Amazon (UK): http://amzn.to/1kdZR6v
Buy now from Barnes & Noble (Nook): http://bit.ly/1kdZWqL
Buy now from iTunes (US): https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id647298331
Buy now from iTunes (UK): https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id647298331
Buy now from Kobo: http://bit.ly/Radeuc
Buy now from Page Foundry: http://bit.ly/1qKOs1l
Read now on Scribd: http://bit.ly/1mpvJlA

Follow on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Third-Path-Trilogy/135021196680047


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

How would you react to being imprisoned in a monastery wall for eternity?

Read the first chapter of Conversations in the Abyss here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/conversations-in-abyss-opening-chapter.html

Conversations in the Abyss is available for half price this month only!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We're over halfway through the half price sale for Conversations in the Abyss and to mark the occasion I've posted excerpts from a few of my favourite reviews I've received:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/conversations-in-abyss-review-roundup.html

Remember you only have until the end of September to buy Conversations in the Abyss for the reduced price!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

This weekend marks the last weekend you can buy Conversations in the Abyss for only half price! The sale ends on the 30th September so grab your copy now.

The second book in 'The Third Path' trilogy.

Stealing Lazarus's miracle gifted him immortality. Combined with his natural ability of invading and controlling people's minds this made him one of the most dangerous people on Earth.

But the miracle came with a price. His punishment was to be imprisoned within the walls of an ancient monastery and tormented by an invisible fire that burned his body perpetually. To escape the pain he retreated deep into his own mind.

There he discovers the truth of the universe and that only he can stop the coming Apocalypse.

Conversations in the Abyss is available from these online stores:

Buy now from Amazon (US): http://amzn.to/1ry7evK
Buy now from Amazon (UK): http://amzn.to/1kdZR6v
Buy now from Barnes & Noble (Nook): http://bit.ly/1kdZWqL
Buy now from iTunes (US): https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id647298331
Buy now from iTunes (UK): https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id647298331
Buy now from Kobo: http://bit.ly/Radeuc
Buy now from Page Foundry: http://bit.ly/1qKOs1l
Read now on Scribd: http://bit.ly/1mpvJlA

Follow on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Third-Path-Trilogy/135021196680047


----------

